# C59 v. Look 695



## migdriver (Jun 1, 2012)

Opinions/ pro-cons please re C59 vs. the Look 695. I'm not a racer but am a senior rider looking for a significant upgrade from my Look 566 with an emphasis on acceleration and climbing prowess while retaining a comfortable ride and lack of twitchiness. I've ridden the Colnago and loved it, and am still waiting to audition the 695. 
Thanks


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

C59 all the way, the Look is neat but quirky.

C59 is more comfortable and stable.


----------



## cale262 (Apr 28, 2010)

View attachment 281603


Or









View attachment 281604


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

If you are open to others test a Dogma 65.1. It has a phenomenal combination of ride quality, pedaling responsiveness and it handles like it is on rails. other than than I would lean towards the Colnago unless a test ride pushed you in the other direction.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I have a Colnago Dream and a LOOK 585 Ultra. The Colnago is stable and in spite of it being aluminum, it is my most comfortable bike. The LOOK is quick handling and feels very sporty. 

I prefer the Colnago.


----------

